# New betta



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, after drooling over bettas for a while, I got one.
The store said he's a Halfmoon, is that correct?
You'll never guess what store I bought him from......PetsMart!








He's not actually red, I have red plants and his tail is "transparent", I guess.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very prettY


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

He looks like some kind of plakat, not sure if he is a halfmoon plakat or not, but I don't think that he is a halfmoon.


----------



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

I had doubted he was a HM. That dorsal fin is funny looking to me.
Oh well, I wasn't looking for a prize winner and I only paid $8 for. Which I thought he was a quality Betta for that price.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

He's pretty. I bought a new 1/2 moon at Petsmart a few days ago too but only after going to 2 other pet stores first and not caring for the selection.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

He is a great looking Betta!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah he is not a halfmoon betta. I have been trying to get a good pic of my halfmoon betta but he won't show his finnage. My halfmoon cost me $14. They are not cheap. But your betta is pretty.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i bought 4 bettas the other day from pet supplies plus....1 male half moon crowntail...1 female half moon that is kind of similar...1 male whatever he is and a similar female....
they were on sle for 2 for $3.98...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

he's a halfmoon. Probably still decently young which explains the short fins.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Betta man said:


> he's a halfmoon. Probably still decently young which explains the short fins.


 I agree!


----------

